# Stop All Postings Please



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Could all members please stop posting from 17th September till 17th October.

Just made final arrangements for one month trip through continent, don't want to have to spend two or three days on return catching up with all your posts.

Although planned for one month have Freedom tickets from Sea France, therefore trip could be any length of time from one day upwards. Will return when either run out of money, or forced by other circumstances.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I'll second that. We are on the 7AM Sea France Ferry on the 17th for a minimum of 3 weeks.


regards

Geoff


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice try, I like your thinking.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

What's wrong with staying in this country? There's plenty of fantastic places to see and visit, and you can have internet access over most of it. Can't do without my daily fix of MHF for a month . I've just stopped in a layby near Thirsk to find the nearest Halfords, and had to have a look while I was online :lol:. The layby's rubbish, but the scenery on the way was pretty amazing :lol:.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi John

absolutely nothing wrong with staying in this country - up to yet this year we've been to Scotland, Wales, Norfolk, Somerset, Lincolnshire, Yorkshire, sometimes twice. But you cant beat a bit of variety, and what I've seen of France - the Loire, Dordogne, Picardy, its got some good points to.

regards

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

lots less traffic over there.more friendly places to stop at.most of which are a lot cheaper as well.


cabby


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

johnandcharlie said:


> What's wrong with staying in this country? There's plenty of fantastic places to see and visit, and you can have internet access over most of it..


Hi John

I agree with your sentiments, it is a beautiful country, we spent two weeks in the highlands this summer .. BUT, the sites are way too expensive, fuel is expensive, the roads are jam packed, height barriers at many car parks and with the unfriendliness to motorhomers in general.. it puts me off ..

France on the other hand has a huge network of cheap or free aires, cheap municpal sites, a superb road network free from traffic jams, friendly people and generally better weather and not having internet access is a mixed blessing


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Nothing wrong with the UK.

This year toured Dorset coast, Lake District, Vale of Evesham, as well as local trips down through Cornwall. When we return we will be watching countryfile on Sunday mornings to look out for fine weather for quick trips.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Aha! Now I understand the avatar, I thought it was you looking through a window, it is clear now that you were looking outside your box to see if the coast was clear to do some thinking!! :lol: 
(whispers so Devonidiot can't hear) Fetch some big sticks so we can poke him back in there. :roll: :lol:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> France on the other hand has a huge network of cheap or free aires said:
> 
> 
> > Scotjimland You full time I assume in France you post a lot so where are you getting web access..


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

But at least I can get onto MHF every day by staying in this country :lol:.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

wobby said:


> Scotjimland You full time I assume in France you post a lot so where are you getting web access..


Unfortunately not at the moment, we are running a pub in Kent this summer so I'm on regular broadband. 
In France, Spain etc I look for Wifi spots, in the UK away from the pub I use TMobile payg with a data card, max cost is £1 per day, I'm looking for a similar deal abroad but haven't found one yet


----------

